# 1875 Danse Macabre by Sainte Saens + 1969 Halloween by Kay and Wade Denning = <3



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

This isn't my usual fare here, but I love it so that I must post it. I'm usually only interested in pre-1960 vintage, but these are exceptional. 

The song, Halloween, from the 1969 album, "Halloween: Games, Songs and Stories" by Kay and Wade Denning is a classic. The song H-A-LL-O-W-EE-N is well loved and was used in this beautifully rendered stop motion video.






What many do not know is that the tune is from 1875- Danse Macabre, by a French composer, Camille Saint-Saëns. This tune is a lovely classical piece, and was also used in this nice, deathy video in the 80s for a PBS program.


----------

